# Apocalypse Field, Global Arena of Consciousness



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 28, 2022)

I've started a new blog / newsletter : Apocalypse Field, Global Arena of Consciousness, seeking to interact with secular writers or "Christian" sorts, on the Substack forum. Evidently my mind is still fairly functional (for an 80-year-old), and I have a lot to speak of. Some writers charge – but I charge nothing, as a matter of principle, it being a labor of love.

Three recent posts:

Heatwave of the End-times

What, if anything, can we know for sure?

Sorcery and its impact on current global affairs

Reactions: Like 2


----------

